
Competing for tips: Tipjoy & TipIt.To (oh, and Paypal) - davidw
http://thenextweb.org/2008/02/13/competing-for-tips-tipjoy-tipitto-oh-and-paypal/
======
cstejerean
What do they mean TipJoy doesn't pay you real money? Isn't the money real as
soon as the folks that decided to tip actually "pay their bill" to TipJoy?

~~~
vegashacker
They pay you in either Amazon gift cards or by donating to a charity.
According to their FAQ, "if we allow our users to withdraw money from their
account, then we are technically a money transfer service, which requires
registration with all 50 states and with the Federal government (in compliance
with the Patriot Act). All of that registration requires a very, very large
amount of money which we don't yet have."

~~~
mrtron
Interesting, so the Patriot act is an entry barrier for paypal? And people say
politics don't impact geeks :)

~~~
pg
It is a problem for a significant number of startups. But the increased
difficulty of getting into the US is a worse one.

------
ivankirigin
I was wondering when they would launch...

